# 97 Dodge Dakota almost finished!



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

I am almost finished with my new install! 1997 Dodge Dakota club cab, this is probably the 7th system in the vehicle and hopefully the last!
I had everything temporarily installed in old locations for a while, but now I am in the process of completing the install.
System is 4 way active, tweeters and midranges on-axis in a-pillars, midbasses in doors, and sub in the rear. 

Clarion DRZ-9255
Zapco DC650.6
Zapco DC750.2
Zapco DRC-SL
Diamond D971 Midbass
Diamond D971 Tweeter
Zapco CM8.100 Midrange
Diamond D910D2 Sub


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

Here's the equipment.


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

Some wiring. Oh, and an Audiocontrol Overdrive for the aux input from my zune, so when I rarely use it opposed to CD's.
I'm kinda OCDish and love the techflex so even the wiring harness is flexed up. 12 awg 4 conductor for mid and tweet and 12 awg for midbasses in doors


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

Most of the truck has 1-2 layers of Accumat or Dynamat plus ensolite. 
Kinetik HC600 battery in the rear with a nice 0 awg distro.
Overhead housing for the Zapco amp controller wrapped in vinyl just like the dash kit.
DC/DC converter and ground and power distro blocks for HU and Overdrive under drivers seat.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

I absolutely love the sound of those d9's 

Nice looking setup and beginning. Look forward to the final product.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Amplifiers are sexy....would love to get a price on a set. a four channel and a mono 800-1200 watts....wink,wink.


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

ahh..good old deans connectors 

loving the attention to detail


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

ahh... You saw the deans plugs huh? ever since I got into RC cars, I've been using them on everything (almost).

More pics will be up tomorrow of the amp rack, amps, deck, D9 mid baffles, etc.

The D9s are an excellent set of speakers, extremely lifelike, little coloration. The Zapco midrange is nice too!


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

That's some top notch equipment you got there.


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

Here are a couple amp rack pics.
I guess I have to delete some of the other pics to upload more, any ways around this?


----------



## forty5cal1911 (Sep 11, 2006)

Get a photobucket account or something like that it's free. BTW I like your choice in equipment!


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

DRZ in the the dash, I love the way the vinyl fits perfectly around the deck.
Also the amp controller in the overhead console.
I'm trying to keep with the "black" theme and have everything mesh well soon.


----------



## RedMed427 (Feb 9, 2007)

Have you done the a pillars yet? I'm interested to see how you set them up..i have a dakota too


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

RedMed427 said:


> Have you done the a pillars yet? I'm interested to see how you set them up..i have a dakota too


Not yet, The things I have left to do are:
1. Fiberglass sub enclosure in back next to the power distro area.
2. Build A-pillars for midrange and tweet.
3. Build trim pieces for various areas and wrap some accent pieces with black vinyl.
4. Fix a few old holes from tweets, audiocontrol knobs, etc....

I've been aquiring the gear since last fall and I got the new Ice Cube "In The Movies" CD and it kinda lit a fire under my ass to get done!!!  .


----------



## 00RedRT (Aug 30, 2007)

Sweet install and some really nice equipment! Add me to the list of folks following this thread since I am currently gathering equipment to do my own install in my Club Cab Dakota!


----------



## 00RedRT (Aug 30, 2007)

Any updated pics?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Clint, you do rc's? what kind off the subject?


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

I've got a couple of RC10T2 electric trucks, an HPI Super Nitro, and a savage. I haven't ran any of them for a couple of years, it seems like every three years or so I get back into them. The Super Nitro was my fav, did some tradework and got a bunch of hop-ups for it. I really prefer electric though, much cleaner, quicker response, but run time is never the same after the first.

As for the system, I should be resuming this week. I redid our "High End" room last week and was sick over the weekend.


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

Here are picks of the Tweeter and Midrange Baffles I finished yesterday. Today and tomorrow, I'll be mounting to the a-pillars and hopefully fiberglass and duraglass for the weekend


----------



## Turborusty (Aug 7, 2007)

WTF is the "Munch Box"?


Turborusty


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

Turborusty said:


> WTF is the "Munch Box"?
> 
> 
> Turborusty


HAHA!

It's one of those 25 cent candy dispensing units standing next to a sirius display.


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

Here are the midbass baffles.


----------



## 00RedRT (Aug 30, 2007)

Super nice install with some fantastic equipment! Love the midbass baffles. Did you just glue the rings together to give you enough projection for the magnet/basket to clear? Are you just putting the stock door panels back on or are you planning something custom for the door panel? I have the same door panel on my Dakota and the angle of the door grille at the bottom of that door leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

The baffle actually centers right over the factory speaker hole. I used CA to glue them.
For now I plan on keeping the factory door panel as I plan on running the D9 mid around 70/100 hz to 350/450 hz.
I will also eventually cut out the factory grill portion and do a black diamond mesh grill.


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

Here are the A-pillars ready for glass, resin, mat, and duraglass....
Hopefully I can do that today, I've been really busy lately.


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Looking good man! Giving me motivation to get back on my Dakota.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Lookin good, keep posting pics of your progress with those pods!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

WOW, great attention to detail and very nice choice of equipment as well. I can't wait to see how those A pillars turn out.

Zach


----------



## beemer740 (Dec 21, 2006)

nice


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

Well... I wasn't able to start glassing yet. Saturday was busy and the weather was cold and snowy. 

Maybe today...


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

Just got back from Orlando over the weekend!  
Here are some pics after 2 layers of resin and mat and some everglass.
Just have to do some sanding, sanding, sanding, texture, and paint!


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

Over the last two days, I've put another coat of everglass on and a coat of rage. Pics up after I complete them.


----------



## Rockin'Z28 (Sep 26, 2007)

Very nice work. The A-pillars are looking good.


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

After sanding a couple layers of duraglass, I applied a coat of rage (I love this filler) and sanded that down.


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

After sanding the rage I applied some filler primer...


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

I then applied some 3M texture spray (fine to med). I wish I would have used the med to coarse spray, but I think they turned out fine.


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

Some pics of the door, dampened inside and out.
I had to cut off one of the 1/2" rings from the baffles as the door panel's factory grill molded inwards quite a bit, but no problem.


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

To cover the mounting screws of the tweet and mid, some black anodized aluminum plates will be done today and on tomorrow. They will match the look of the Zapco amps.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

droool! Nice work!


----------



## Robert_R (Jun 18, 2007)

Looking good!!


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. Now I just have to build the sub box and finish all of the little things...  

Once I am all done I will get a high quality camera (opposed to the camera phone!) and follow through with some high quality photos of the final build.


----------



## 00RedRT (Aug 30, 2007)

I love the equipment, fabrication and install. My only concern would be the blind spot created on the driver's side a-pillar. I say this as a Dakota owner who already has to look around that a-pillar often as it is.

The techniques, explanations, and pics are all excellent. This thread is a great service to the DIYMA community from start to finish!


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

Yeah I know what you mean about looking around the stock A-pillar! When I drove home last night, I just had to do a little more head moving. Plus, I don't let the wife drive it unless she has to.


----------



## Rockin'Z28 (Sep 26, 2007)

ClintMJ23 said:


>


One question, and it's really one of hindsight. Is there some reason that you put the tweeter on the A-pillar and the mid out in space? It would seem to make a smaller blind spot if the mid was more on the pillar and the smaller tweeter floating out in space.

I love the work, though. They look really nice.


----------



## aeon (Oct 11, 2007)

man you do some awesome work. very very nice attention to detail.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Rockin'Z28 said:


> One question, and it's really one of hindsight. Is there some reason that you put the tweeter on the A-pillar and the mid out in space? It would seem to make a smaller blind spot if the mid was more on the pillar and the smaller tweeter floating out in space.
> 
> I love the work, though. They look really nice.


I can think of one reason: fewer early reflections from the glass. It's all a compromise.

That looks really nice.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Rockin'Z28 said:


> One question, and it's really one of hindsight. Is there some reason that you put the tweeter on the A-pillar and the mid out in space? It would seem to make a smaller blind spot if the mid was more on the pillar and the smaller tweeter floating out in space.
> 
> I love the work, though. They look really nice.


Dakota's/Durango's have such a big fuggin blind spot that it does not matter, you will still have to stick your head out the window to see anyway 

I own a Dakota nd have owned a Durango, I'm not knocking them, just speaking the truth


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

ezaudio said:


> I can think of one reason: fewer early reflections from the glass. It's all a compromise.
> 
> That looks really nice.


I can think of another reason...air space. If they were flush against the a-pillar there wouldn't be much breathing room for the driver.


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

To get the imaging I wanted with the right angle, the midrange needed to come out (Plus it has a big magnet for a 4"). Also, with the tweeters where they are, dash reflections are minimal.


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow that is very nice work. I loooovvvveeee the looks of those Zapco amps.


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

chad said:


> Dakota's/Durango's have such a big fuggin blind spot that it does not matter, you will still have to stick your head out the window to see anyway
> 
> I own a Dakota nd have owned a Durango, I'm not knocking them, just speaking the truth


Oh yeah, I love driving on a street with the road curved to the left and downhill!


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

Here are the cover plates for the a-pillars and the mounting blocks for the DC750.2. They were going to be anodized, but the guy is pretty busy I guess... 
I will just paint the mounting blocks, but I think I will wait until the plates can be anodized.


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

I decided to keep the amp mounts as they were. I think painting them would make them look too generic, like wood.


----------



## 00RedRT (Aug 30, 2007)

Any new updated pics? Did you finish out the CC area and what direction did you fire the sub?


----------

